# Driving from Malaga to Madrid - is it worth it?



## Lucky Larry (Aug 8, 2009)

We're going to be in Malaga in early Sept.  Our flights home leave from Madrid.  We're thinking that it would be fun to drive from Malaga to Madrid instead of train/plane.  We like small towns rather than large cities and we thought we could tour the country side and stay somewhere.

The questions I have are:
What are some towns to visit?  (we're already planing to visit Grenada and the White villages.)

Is it easy in Spain to find a B&B?  (Does each town have a Tourist Information storefront that lists B&B's in the area?) Reomendations as to where to stay are appreciated.

Is there someplace to drop off the car other than at the Madrid airport?  I hate paying the extra fees just to use the airport?


larry


----------



## Conan (Aug 8, 2009)

Google Maps clocks it at 5 3/4 hours.  The roads look good, but I suggest you check whether they're toll roads - - tolls if there are any can be steep.
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=M...31986,-3.381042&spn=2.496087,5.306396&t=h&z=8


----------



## billwright1 (Aug 8, 2009)

We drove it and it was an easy drive. Not a whole lot of "new" scenery along the way, but we stopped in cordoba and really liked the visit there. we stayed two days and could have used more time.


----------



## RIMike (Aug 10, 2009)

*We flew into Madrid*

We did that same trip a couple of years ago, but we opted for Air from Madrid to Malaga instead of driving. I would say it is a very long drive.  We did drive from Malaga to Rhonda, Seville, and Granada...and that was plenty.


----------

